# Stihl MS 201



## bossplows93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well i am an 18 and i do some climbing for my father from time to time. He has been doing tree work for nearly 45 years and has the most experience in my area and we recently attended the New England Grows convention and found out STIHL has changed there ms 200 to the 201. Found this saw to be a total piece of junk, heavier, thinner handle. Just wondering if any of you guys on here have used it, because the guy i know have never tried one yet.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

All of the Stihl saws are going to the "1" designation. It's in compliance with federal emission standards. Yes, the saws are heavier and are not as good as their forerunners but don't blame Stihl, blame the EPA and POTUS. 

The re-sale value of the older models just went up, too.


----------



## kg7il (Feb 24, 2011)

ETWW said:


> blame the EPA and POTUSQUOTE]
> 
> The EPA is a runaway organization. We didn't elect them, too much power. Junk Science drives them


----------

